# Eclipse c++



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

Moin moin Leude,
zuerst einmal, bevor hier wieder Kommentare kommen, wie "Such doch mal, das steht da in 2 millionen tausend zig foren" oder so, ich *habe* gesucht und ich *habe* ebenfalls gegoogelt und es ist nichts dabei rumgekommen als Geschwätz mit dem ich persönlich nichts anfangen kann. Sollte es sich jedoch herausstellen, dass ich einfach absolut dumm und blind bin, dann tut es mir herzlich leid.
Kommen wir allmählich zu der finalen Frage. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seid etwa 5 Monaten mit C++ und benutze schon eine ganze Zeit lang die Plattform Eclipse, die zwar, ich weiß, auf Java ausgelegt ist, jedoch hat es mit C++ auch geklappt, kompilieren und ausführen ging alles problemlos über den Tisch. Allerdings habe ich mir vor 3 Wochen einen neuen Rechner zugelegt und Eclipse natürlich sofort auch installiert. Prinzipiell funktioniert alles das, was es tun soll, im Java-technischen bereich. Habe es auch schon Java-technisch angetestet, allerdings gibt es keine Einstellungen mehr die sich auf C++ beziehen. Ich habe ebenfalls schon versucht ein entsprechendes Plugin namens CDT zu installieren. Allerdings gibt Eclipse unter "Help/Install new Software" folgenden Fehler aus: "No software site found at http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/package/eclipse-ide-cc-developers/keplerr. Do you wish to edit the location?"
Wie bekomme ich Eclipse wieder dazu, C++ zu lesen, kompilieren und auszuführen?
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, die mir im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Foren weiterhilft. 
Gruß Sep


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2013)

Hi

ist zwar nicht wirklich eine Antwort, aber:
Die Eclipse-Seite scheint zurzeit nicht ganz zu funktionieren.
Vllt. einfach später wieder versuchen?


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> ist zwar nicht wirklich eine Antwort, aber:
> Die Eclipse-Seite scheint zurzeit nicht ganz zu funktionieren.
> Vllt. einfach später wieder versuchen?



Wäre zwar eine Idee, jedoch habe ich das bereits  eine Woche lang jeden Tag versucht und es hat nicht funktioniert, der meinte immer, dass die IDE nicht kompatibel für das Plugin ist und ich meinte daraufhin nur:
Das ist die Keplerr IDE und das Keplerr Plugin Wieso zum Geier kannst du das nicht?!
Ich find das ehrlich gesagt extrem merkwürdig und ich will weitermachen, ich nehme nämlich grade ein Lehrbuch durch und ich kann da halt ohne funktionable IDE nichts machen. :/


----------



## saftmeister (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

die URL zur Update-Site entspricht der Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, diese URL ist bestimmt keine Update-Site.

1. Öffne Eclipse
2. Geh oben im Menü auf "Window" und dort auf "Preferences"
3. Gib in dem Eingabefeld links oben Update ein, dann auf "Available Software Sites"
4. Schau nach, ob bei "Kepler" ein Haken drin ist und ob die URL http://download.eclipse.org/releases/kepler lautet (ggf. bei "Edit" bearbeiten.
5. Speicher die Änderungen mit "Ok" ab
6. Geh auf "Help" und dort auf "Install new Software"
7. Wähle bei "Work with" die "Kepler"-Site aus
8. Unten in der Liste zu "Programming Languages" scrollen und die CDT (C++ Development Tools) anhaken.

Sollte die Meldung immer noch erscheinen, geh zu Punkt 3 und deaktiviere überall die Sites bis auf "Kepler"


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

@saftmeister ich danke dir, das ist endlich eine Antwort die mir weiterhilft, danke, danke, danke ))


----------



## saftmeister (7. Juli 2013)

Gern geschehen, was ich noch erwähnen wollte: Du solltest nach der Installation der CDT und dem anschließenden Neustart die Perspective auf "C++" umstellen.

Geh dazu auf "Window", "Open Perspective" > "Other".  Wähle im Fenster "C/C++" aus und klick auf "Ok".

Dann kannst du prima C++-Projekte anlegen und deine Compiler-Settings einstellen (auch bei "Window" => "Preferences", dort im linken Baummenü nach C/C++ suchen und einfach mal die Einstellungen kontrollieren.


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

Hat er sofort getan, als ich ein neues C++ Projekt aufgerufen habe, aber trotzdem nochmal ein riesen DANKESCHÖN an dich )
Allerdings gibt es noch ein kleineres Problem, was vorher ebenfalls nicht aufgetreten ist. 
Ich habe zur Probe nochmal das allererste Programm des Buches aus dem Kopf nachgeschrieben, es traten 3 Fehler auf, dann habe ich es aus dem Buch abgeschrieben und er hat die 3 Fehler immer noch angezeigt.
1. Er gibt mir bei der Zeile #include <iostream> den Fehler aus: Unresolved Inclusion: <iostream>
2. Bei der Zeile using namespace std; tritt folgender Fehler auf: Symbol 'std' could not be resolved
3. Die Zeile cout << "Hello World\n" << enl; beinhaltet folgenden Fehler: Symbol 'cout' could not be resolved
Warum ist das so? Was habe ich hier falsch gemacht? Ich garantiere, dass ich den Script exakt auf Punkt und Komma, Herz und Nieren geprüft habe und absolut keinen einzigen Unterschied zwischen Script und Buch gefunden habe. Nachzulesen ist der Script etwa bei dem Buch "C++ für Spieleprogrammierer" auf Seite 9 mit abweichendem Text. Ich dachte "Hier kommt die Konkurrenz" hört sich doch ein wenig lächerlich an. Jedoch ist jedes andere Detail exakt gleich. Der namespace std steht für Standart und das dürfte im Prinzip korrekt sein, <iostream> ist input/output stream, welches aus einem Startverzeichnis genommen wird, also ich persönlich finde den Fehler ums Verrecken nicht. Kann es hier sein, dass das daher kommt, dass ich in den Einstellungen rumfummeln muss, weil ich statt Visual Studio 2012 Express Eclipse verwende?
Entschuldigt an dieser Stelle bitte, dass ich nicht so viel über die IDE an sich weiß, aber ich beschäftige mich tatsächlich mehr mit den Sprachen und nicht mit Eclipse selber, daher bin ich recht aufgeschmissen, sobald die IDE nicht das tut, was es der Sprache nach tun sollte. Aber ich freue mich, dass ich hier so viel Hilfe bekomme, danke noch einmal dafür.


----------



## saftmeister (7. Juli 2013)

Dann hat Eclipse nicht die Pfade für den Compiler mitbekommen.

Welchen Compiler verwendest du?


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

wo sehe ich das?


----------



## saftmeister (7. Juli 2013)

Hmm,

du solltest aber schon wissen, welche Software du zum kompilieren heruntergeladen hast.

MinGW? Cygwin? Visual C++?

Wenn du vorher schon problemlos kompilieren konntest, hast du ja einen Compiler drauf gehabt bzw. hast ihn immer noch drauf?

Edit: Upps! Mea culpa. Hab überlesen, dass du Visual Studio verwendest. Naja, ist schon spät. ;-)

Ich muss das erstmal bei mir einrichten, dann melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

Nein nein, da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, das buch empfiehlt visual studio 2012 express als code empfänger, sozusagen, ich habe immer mit eclipse gearbeitet und da gab es auch mal einen button zum kompilieren, sowie zum debuggen. Ich weiß wie gesagt nicht wie das geht und kenne mich mit compilern auch nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2013)

Eclipse ist "nur" ein grafisches Ding zum Programmieren, das zwar viele Funktionen hat
um einem das Entwickeln zu erleichtern, aber die eigentliche Programmübersetzung nicht macht
(nicht bei Java, auch nicht bei C/C++)

Saftmeister hat dir paar Compilermöglichkeiten aufgezählt.
Man kann sie mit Eclipse verwenden, mit einem anderen grafischen Entwicklungsprogramm,
oder auch einfach ohne (konsolenmäßig).

Jedenfalls brauchst einen Compiler.
Wenn Eclipse nicht weiß, wo der ist bzw. du gar keinen hast geht nichts.

PS: Visual Studio ist der Name für einen Compiler _und_ einen Grafikaufsatz,
die man üblicherweise zusammen bekommt.
(Wie schon oben steht kann man den VS-Compiler auch separat verwenden,
aber ist ja hier jetzt unwichtig)


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

DAS könnte die Lösung des Problems sein. Dankesehr sheel & saftmeister


----------



## saftmeister (7. Juli 2013)

Ok, aber du hast ja mal Software zum kompilieren runter geladen. Eclipse bringt AFAIK keinen eignen Compiler mit. Also hast du was anderes gehabt.

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du recherchierst, welche Software zum kompilieren verwendet wurde und lädst sie runter.
2. Du wirfst das bisher gekannte über Board und lädst dir eine Alternative runter:

MinGW - robustes System, allerdings für Anfänger nicht so einfach zu verstehen/einzurichten: http://www.mingw.org/
verwendet als Compiler die GCC Suite.

Cygwin - ähnlich wie MinGW mit einer schönen Oberfläche zum installieren der gewünschten Komponenten: http://www.cygwin.com/
Bietet ebenfalls GCC als C/C++-Kompiler an.

Visual Studio - ich hab das noch nie in Kombination mit Eclipse verwendet, daher kann nicht sagen, wie schwer/leicht es ist, es einzurichten.
Verwendet als Compiler den "cl".


Es gibt noch diverse andere Compiler für C++, allerdings werden die nicht in Eclipse CDT unterstützt.

Am besten, du liest dir erstmal die Beschreibungen durch, wenn du Fragen hast, kann man bestimmt weiter helfen. Sorry, aber da musst du durch


----------



## Seüx3 (7. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön, ich werde mich da mal durchprügeln


----------

